# THE FOUNDATION FREEDOM CARD (Know Your Rights. what to say to Police if stopped)



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

http://norml.org/pdf_files/freedom_card.pdf

If the officer fails to honor your rights, remain calm and polite, ask for the officer's identifying information and ask him or her to note your objection in the report. Do not attempt to physically resist an unlawful arrest, search or seizure. If necessary, you may point out the violations to a judge at a later time.

THE FOUNDATION
1100 H Street, N.W., Suite 830
Washington, D.C. 20005
202-483-5500 www.norml.org

THE FOUNDATION FREEDOM CARD
The U.S. Constitution prohibits the government from interfering with your right to remain silent, to consult with an attorney, and to be free from unreasonable searches and seizures by law enforcement. However, it is up to you to assert these rights. This NORML Foundation Freedom Card will help you do so effectively. If you are confronted by a police officer, remain calm. Be Courteous and provide your identification. Politely refuse to answer any further questions. Ask to talk to an attorney. Do not consent to any search of your person, your property, your residence or your vehicle. Tell the officer you would
Like to give him or her card, which is a statement of the constitutional rights you wish to invoke. Do not reach for this card until you have obtained the officer's permission to do so.

What to say to police if stopped

I hereby invoke and refuse to waive all of the following rights and Privileges afforded to me by the U.S. Constitution:
•
I invoke and refuse to waive my Fifth Amendment right to remain silent. Do not ask me any questions.
•
I invoke and refuse to waive my Sixth Amendment right to an Attorney of my choice. Do not ask me any questions without my Attorney present.
•
I invoke and refuse to waive all privileges and rights pursuant to the case Miranda v. Arizona. Do not ask me any questions or make any comment to me about this decision.
•
I invoke and refuse to waive my Fourth Amendment right to be free from unreasonable searches and seizures. I do not consent to any search or seizure of myself, my home, or of any property in my possession. Do not ask me about my ownership interest in any property. I do not consent to this contact with you. If I am not presently under arrest or under investigatory detention, please allow me to leave.
•
Any statement I make, or alleged consent I give, in response to your questions is hereby made under protest and under duress and in submission to your claim of lawful authority to force me to provide you with information.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

This probably varies state by state, but I was wondering recently that if you are pulled over by a cop, is it possible to do the entire interaction without ever rolling down your window?

You make a card that says "I remain silent, no searches, I want a lawyer, leave any tickets or citations on the windowshield" and then show them your license / registration / etc. through the window as well. From what I understand it is not required that you actually hand these documents to the police, just that you show them.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> This probably varies state by state, but I was wondering recently that if you are pulled over by a cop, is it possible to do the entire interaction without ever rolling down your window?
> 
> You make a card that says "I remain silent, no searches, I want a lawyer, leave any tickets or citations on the windowshield" and then show them your license / registration / etc. through the window as well. From what I understand it is not required that you actually hand these documents to the police, just that you show them.


How about this:


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah- -That all sounds good and is probably correct.--but the bottom line is the police hold all the aces. They will say and do what they want. Your best move (and it might get you cuffed,and arrested for some bullshit thing anyway)- is to politely say nothing, show them the documents they want.
Remember *all they need is probable cause* for a search.

Here,s a true story of years ago->>>
Pulled over,,all went well, show him the doc,s, then out of the blue the (nj) cop looks at my floor mat and picks up a small brown pebble- He announces that he found a marijuana seed and sez he has probable cause to search the car. Whether something came of it or not isn't the point- -The point is ,if they want to - -they will invent probable cause- remember there are usually 2 if them to collaborate some wacky story -

All the advise on this site is pretty good- -unfortunately you might be taken in and held for awhile anyway - Cops HATE when you act like a street lawyer, of course you,ll be released ROR in a few hours and any charges will be dropped- - Just be careful out there- -A lot of cops aren't to bright ,they take your knowledge of the law as you being a wise guy


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah, if you know you committed a crime/moving violation, acting like you know your rights, will most likely get you a ticket,instead of him giving you a break(like a warning or something)

i would only pay attention to the tips here in detail if you know/believe you are innocent of any infraction


----------

